

Justin.tv Signs Deal With Fox, Gets Serious About Copyright Problems - NathanielMc1
http://www.businessinsider.com/justintv-signs-deal-with-fox-gets-serious-about-copyright-problems-2009-8

======
naz
I imagine their compete.com graph will look like scribd's after they kill
their live sports traffic

~~~
paul9290
Ways to gain traction in the consumer market...

1\. Use copyrighted content that is highly sought after. 2\. Buy traffic, make
it look like ur site is exploding 3\. With suspect growth sign partnerships
w/copyright

Worked well for youtube though don't think they had to buy traffic 1 and 3
worked really well for them.

Note: not trying to be negative here, just reviewing/studying the rise of
various start-ups. How they got to be successful!

~~~
startingup
Exactly the same way I have felt about both Scribd and Justin.tv.

Here is another "algorithm" to gain traction, last seen at Ning: 1) allow
adult content - in their case adult oriented social networks 2) gain traction,
3) jettison the adult content to clean up your image.

At least this second algorithm has no legal issues, but third party
copyrighted content, I have serious legal/ethical issues with.

I have never understood why Y Combinator never saw that as a problem.

~~~
paul9290
Because it worked for Youtube and some others and it's the way to success and
a sale. Just following what others have done - thank god for the DMCA!

------
wmf
What a deal; in exchange for implementing expensive filtering Fox will allow
them to exist.

------
zzz
i wish there was a website i could go to and stream every free cable channel
at $1/hour. i don't have a tv, but use justin.tv/ustream to watch some sports
events...

------
sjs382
I've never understood why broadcasters were against this for live television.
The ads are rebroadcast along with the content, after all.

I guess theres the issue that they can't gather statistics on this audience,
but still... Shouldn't this type of behavior (rebroadcasting) benefit the
advertisers? It's mostly brand-related advertising, after all. And most of
these brands exist outside the states...

~~~
utnick
You are forgetting cable and satellite tv companies. They are going to be mad
if you can stream their channels for free without paying the monthly fee.

Also the ads you see in california are different than the ads you see in
texas.

~~~
sjs382
I was specific about live television. To be more clear, i meant live events
like sports. When watching sports on TV, 95% (okay, completely made up figure)
of the advertising is branding-related. Think Toyota, Chevy, McDonalds.
Internet rebroadcasting would benefit these brands as long as the video isnt
republished alongside objectionable content...

------
zdwalter
we are helping on the copyright content

------
numbchuckskills
headline should read: Justin.tv Signs Deal With Fox, Gets Serious about
Catering to the 64 People in the World Who Liveblog.

